# Sulfur dip treatment for mites?



## jam224 (Jun 10, 2010)

A bit of background: In December 2008/January 2009 our rabbit Bender was treated for mites. He had dry skin, they did a skin scrape, and I think they said they saw a mite. I can't really remember if they confirmed it or not, but with his dry skin, they wanted to treat him for mites anyway. He went through a round of Ivermectin shots; 4 total at 10-14 day intervals. We didn't see an improvement, so a month later we did a round of Revolution. His skin improved, so we thought the problem was solved. Unfortunately his patches of dry skin are back.

It seems to be spurred when he's shedding. When his fur grows in, his skin gets really dry. I don't know if it really is mites to be honest. If it is and we take him back to the vet, I don't know what course of treatment they'll suggest. I don't know if they'll want us to try the Revolution again or if they'll want to give him a sulfur dip, which they mentioned was a last resort.

So, I guess what I'm really wondering is if anyone is familiar with this type of mite treatment? I really don't want to put him through this if it's unnecessary or if there's another less stressful (and less stinky) treatment we should look into. Also, is it possible that he just has dry skin?

About the patient: Bender is a 6-year-old, 5-pound Mini Rex. We adopted him when he was 2 years old from the Ann Arbor Humane Society.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 10, 2010)

His age may be an issue in this case. I've found that the immune systems of older animals may have a more difficult time keeping parasites in check. I would continue the Ivermectin treatment (you can give it orally,and rub a tiny amount on the flakey areas).


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 10, 2010)

I rescued a guinea pig that had mites as well as a fungal infection of the skin (she was itching and scratching and had hair loss) I treated her with ivermectin (for the parasites/mites) and then the sulfa dip/wash was used to treat the skin infection. 

I'm not sure though if it would be the same treatment of choice for a rabbit (since rabbits don't care to be bathed) Hopefully others will have some ideas for you.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 16, 2010)

*jam224 wrote: *


> A bit of background: In December 2008/January 2009 our rabbit Bender was treated for mites. He had dry skin, they did a skin scrape, and I think they said they saw a mite. I can't really remember if they confirmed it or not, but with his dry skin, they wanted to treat him for mites anyway. He went through a round of Ivermectin shots; 4 total at 10-14 day intervals. We didn't see an improvement, so a month later we did a round of Revolution. His skin improved, so we thought the problem was solved. Unfortunately his patches of dry skin are back.
> 
> It seems to be spurred when he's shedding. When his fur grows in, his skin gets really dry. I don't know if it really is mites to be honest. If it is and we take him back to the vet, I don't know what course of treatment they'll suggest. I don't know if they'll want us to try the Revolution again or if they'll want to give him a sulfur dip, which they mentioned was a last resort.
> 
> ...


i need to know the diet your rabbit is on,,what kind of foods..does he shake his head vigorously,,or scratch any where.??- i always try inavasive things first,,,the sulfer dip doesn,t sound good,,mites might be n=making him miserable,,also is he in door or outdoor.??--please pm me.asap:big wink:..sincerely james waller


----------



## Pipp (Jun 16, 2010)

Just a quick note to mention that but the board policy in the Infirmary is to post discussions on the board and not encourage conversations in PMs. 

Posting it on the board gives everybody a chance to see the information and it also allows other people with experiences in that area to confirm or question the information provided. 

It provides pooled knowledge and a level of safety for our members.

We do encourage members to listen to multiple sources and make informed decisions. 

One member can PM a strong opinion about a post or another member rather than post something argumentative or hurtful, but even then we strongly encourage the recipient to seek (and share) additional opinions. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## jam224 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pam -- I do agree that his age might have to do with it (which makes me a little sad). I just didn't realize that a relapse was possible. I was hoping the Revolution kicked it. You mentioned Ivermectin cream... I'm not familiar with it. I assume you can buy it a feed store? Is it the one for horses?

luvthempigs -- I think that it was actually one of the vets who recommended the sulfur dip and said that she had to treat one of her own pet rabbits with the bath. She mentioned that she had to do it herself and after business hours because of the smell! I just would really rather not subject Bender to that if I can help it. I'm afraid it would stress him out and I'm thinking that that can't be good for his immune system anyway.

james waller -- Bender is on a diet of Timothy hay pellets (Oxbow's Bunny Basics/T, about 1/4 cup per morning for breakfast) and unlimited Timothy hay (packaged Kaytee hay). Occasionally, he gets greens in the evening (most often Romaine and parsley), but unfortunately (and much to this bunny mom's embarrassment), we aren't able to do that every day. He gets filtered Brita water in his water bottle.

He really seems unphased if he does have mites bothering him. No head shaking, no abnormal amount of scratching. (We have another bunny, Lily, on the same diet, nearly the same age, and same breed, who is completely normal. No skin flaking. She lives in her own cage next-door to Bender's cage.) If Bender seemed visibly bothered by the condition of his skin, I would be much more concerned and would definitely be making a run up to the vet instead of inquiring about treatment here.

Both Bender and Lily are completely indoor house rabbits. There are no other pets in the home.

Thank you to everyone who's posted so far! I appreciate hearing other bunny slaves' inputs!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 16, 2010)

The ivermectin is the same paste wormer you buy for horses. You can buy it at a feed store or online. You can try here: http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/products.asp?CID=1&mscssid=SQWQVML8AGCA8MT8VBXUUWHW0P5ACEKD& -Not sure why the link doesn't take you to the ivermectin wormer but click on wormers (bottom of first column) and then click on wormers-horse, ivermectins One tube sells for $2.49

The sulfa dip that I used was actually a shampoo (which was red so I did have to wear gloves) and it smelled a bit like rotten eggs but no chemical smell. I just made sure to have the windows open


----------

